# Bummer! - Wind Storm Damage



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well very early this moring (around 4am) a large wind storm came through our town tearing limbs off of trees and even taking power lines down in a town not too far from here.

Normally, the storm wouldn't be that big of a deal to me... but we had left some of our haunted house stuff left outside! Some of my graves were blown about the year and a few were damaged quite badly!

Hopefully they will be an easy fix... But still, yet another thing to add to my to-do list!

Here are some pictures of the damage:

This is the front of my new haunt I'm building on the side of our garage... Luckily the thing was built very well and held up to the 60mph+ winds!
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/haunt_front.jpg

Here is the space between the garage and the new haunt... this is were I had all of my gravestones laying up against the garage... What a mess!
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/haunt_side.jpg

A close up of some stones thrown about by they wind
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/mess.jpg

This stone was broken in half and blown into my back yard.
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/grave_apart.jpg

Here is the stone parts layed together.
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/grave_together.jpg

This pallet was laying up against our garage... The thing weighs quite a bit!
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/pallet_wide.jpg

The pallet fell so hard that it actually snapped one of the boards!
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/pallet_close.jpg

My stone I made last year ended up in my front yard... It had some damage to the bottom.
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/anna_damage.jpg

Here's a close up of the stone damage.
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/anna_damage_close.jpg

Like I said, the haunt made it throught the storm... Thank god! Here are some pictures of the shell of the haunt... Still have some work to do!

The purple part will be the kids room.
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/kids_room.jpg

Here's the back of the facade... The green walls will be the entry way.
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/entry.jpg

Another shot of the back of the facade... The white walls will be the bathroom.
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/Wind_Storm/bathroom.jpg

All in all I think it should be pretty easy to fix most of the damages.
I'm just so thankful the haunt didn't topple over!
.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I totally feel your frustration. I recently had my crypt blow over and the foam on it smashed all over the place. Just pick up the pieces and do your best to get it back in action. You can do it!



Front Yard Fright said:


> Well very early this moring (around 4am) a large wind storm came through our town tearing limbs off of trees and even taking power lines down in a town not too far from here.
> 
> Normally, the storm wouldn't be that big of a deal to me... but we had left some of our haunted house stuff left outside! Some of my graves were blown about the year and a few were damaged quite badly!
> 
> ...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I guess that's all we can do...
.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

To bad FYF, you have time to put it together and its looking good, don't let a little storm stand in your way!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the storm. Still plenty of time to fix it. 

Your stuff looks absolutely incredible too!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow. sorry to hear about the damage. keep ur chin up and fix it. i know the feeling , last year 1 week before the big day we had high winds wrecking our display. kinda makes ya mad but motivated. slight set backs are good sometimes. pumps u up to finish what got ruined and keeps u going even harder(if that makes any sense).
hope ya get it all fixed.
like the pics btw. looking good.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Scare's got the right idea. If you put a lot of work into it and it's cool, you're proud and satisfied with it. But if it then gets wrecked and you jump on it and fix it and get it all taken care of, you feel even better... like, bring it on, baby, this is _mine_ and nothing's gonna stop me!


----------

